# tricolour astrex ?



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Did you breed it? It almost looks more like a pied merle than a tricolor to me. But rex is right.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Did you breed it? It almost looks more like a pied merle than a tricolor to me. But rex is right.


no bred my a mate did know there merle mice in the uk ?


----------

